
Show HN: A fish plugin for when you're stuck on an error. perfect for newbies - adgelbfish
https://github.com/adgelbfish/imstuck-fish
======
madamelic
???

What does it do? Your README isn't very descriptive. Is it just an alias for
`man`?

~~~
random_moonwalk

      function imstuck -d "for when you're stuck on an error"
        set err (eval $argv 2>&1) 
        open "https://google.com/search?q="$err 
      end

